# Going to the Surge Area a waste of time?



## Tahoe24x7 (Oct 1, 2019)

I’ve driven into the heart of a Surge Area twice recently, but no riders after waiting 15-minutes. What gives? A waste of time chasing Surge Areas?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> A waste of time chasing Surge Areas?


Yes.

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

It can be. Just don’t drive far. On the other hand, I’ve seen and received a $62 Lyft PPZ after a concert that I drove 10 minutes to.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In my market it is a waste of time chasing surges.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> I've driven into the heart of a Surge Area twice recently, but no riders after waiting 15-minutes. What gives? A waste of time chasing Surge Areas?


Waste: for the past 3 years
5 years ago they were real.
the algorithm figured a way to show, and charge passengers for surge
without bothering with the disposable drivers


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Do you have sticky surge in your market? If you are in the heat zone, the surge stays with you for the next trip even if the heat zone is gone.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Get the sticky surge, just don't sit there waiting for a ride continue your day as you normally would.. go to where u know rides are. But NEVER chase surge of it's a quarter mile away by all means drive thru it. Otherwise business as usual...

Hope it helps


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> I've driven into the heart of a Surge Area twice recently, but no riders after waiting 15-minutes. What gives? A waste of time chasing Surge Areas?


If Uber wants you to do it

It is Likely not to your best interests.

Remember this. If nothing else


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We don't have sticky surge, nor do we have the flat rage either. It's still the multiplier. But, you never see them anymore anyways.


----------

